# Install Lennox Sound Jacket - XP16-048-230



## culeboards (Sep 17, 2021)

Hello,
I don't know which screws and parts to remove in order to be able to get to the compressor and fix the prior poor job. Homeowner Doug Most Grateful!


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM, thank you.

Thread closed.


----------

